# Remote sensor not working



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 37LG50 LCD TV. I was following a girl across the country, so I subleased my apartment. The TV was about 2 years old when I returned, and the remote no longer worked. My subleaser said she knew nothing about it. There's no apparent damage to the TV. I verified that it was indeed the sensor on the TV that stopped working. (My TV remote still controls my receiver. My receiver remote doesn't control my TV, but controls other things. I can see my TV remote flash in my digital camera. I verified that the device codes are correct.) LG tech support had me check a few things, then told me to take the TV to the local LG repair place. That happened to be where I bought the TV, and they told me it would cost me $100 just to drop it off. I won't pay that much for the convenience of using a remote.

Is it common for TV remote sensors to stop working? Is there an inexpensive way I can fix it?

Thanks!

p.s. In three weeks, I'm marrying that girl I followed across the country.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It happens. Remote sensors usually have three pins. Verify there is supply on one, usually3-5vdc. One should be ground and one should have pulses when a remote is fired at it. No output means the sensor is bad. They are usually cheap. It could involve a lot of disassembly to get to it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think my skills are up for the task. I guess I will have to let it be.


----------

